# IBS-D & periods



## debbiepf (Apr 6, 2004)

Hello to all,I have been visiting this board/site for a while now, but this is my first "new topic post." I was wondering if anyone has experienced anything similar to what I have had recently. I am 40, and have been off of birth control pills for 6 months. My doctor took me off because of age and risk factors. I loved the pill because everything worked on time and I had minimal discomfrot, etc. Oh well..in the last few months I have had pretty severe attacks in the middle of the night, right before I start my period (the next morning). For at least the last 18 months I have been able to control my D with diet, mild meds and relaxation (yoga). I'll tell that story another time. Since going off of the pill, I have had worsening cramps, moodiness, etc. And interestingly, I felt great yeasterday-almost 'high" and somewhat "nesty." (I cooked a big dinner for the family which I don't typically do on weeknights). I am beginning to see a pattern of a bad night (last night from midnight to 4 am) of D attacks around the time of the start of my periods. Possibly the increased protiglandin? So I want to know if anyone else has noticed worsening IBS-D symptoms with menstruation. And, if anyone out there needs a 40 year old used uterus that still works, I'll give you mine free!







I don't need it any more thank-you-very-much! Any input is appreciated. Thanks-debbiepf


----------



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

My ibs d used to always get worse around my period. I would have alot of cramping both from ibs and unterine. For me the less i have menstral cramps the less I have the ibs cramps. My d is under control now with questran. I do not have much of a period and I just spot mostly now that I have a mirena iud and I barly have if any cramps. My gyn specialized in pre-menopause and menopausal patients and said that he recomends this iud for helping with heavy painful periods that alot of women get around this time. I had an old fashioned copper iud before this one and my periods were super heavy and i'm severly aniemic from that. Anyway I just thought I would tell you about it because it has helped with my periods alot. I hope you feel better Selena


----------



## kschultz (Jul 8, 2004)

I have always had diarrhea the day prior to and during my period, I can specifically remember as early as the age of 16, and even then I always used to feel my cramps were as much bowel as uterine, but assumed it was all part of the glorious PMS experience. I have only recently been diagnosed as having IBS, and have a regular attack of IBS at period time which starts the day prior and lasts around 3 days.From my reading researches recognise that many women who suffer from IBS experience heightened attacks at the onset of their period, they aren't sure why but have theorised it could be due to fluctuating hormones. So going off the pill would support this theory, as your hormones would be fluctuating even more than usual ...I did go off the pill at one stage after being on it for 7 years, and I suffered from huge uterine pain - I have heard lots of women experience a lot of pain after stopping the pill - due to the uterus shifting ? (total heresay) and that the pain is worse the longer you have been on the pill (again total heresay) and haven't come across any documentation to support this. (Although I've never looked). I don't recall having any particular issues with diarrhea but I wouldn't have been associating it as my IBS condition hadn't fully developed then.By the way, I'm 30.Another member recommended the Nuva Ring instead of the pill as she has experienced no side effects. I haven't researched that particular brand but I came across the chemicals used in one diaphragm had caused gastrointestinal irritation ... so I'm researching it before I switch from the pill.If you put "contraception diarrhea" into a search engine the results are a bit daunting - it seems like the side effect of lots of contraceptives is gastrointestinal irritation :-SBring on that male pill ;-)


----------



## kschultz (Jul 8, 2004)

Correction: Nuva Ring is not a diaphragm, sorry, it is a slow release hormonal contraceptive, but inserted like a diaphragm.


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

I had to go off the pill due to my IBS-caused me to have stomach pains associated with my colon spasms. My GI told me that she's read that the pill can aggrevate your IBS because of the increased hormones.....is there a lesser dose you could try? Or another form of BC?


----------



## kcrys (Jul 28, 2004)

interesting twist on this... I started having ibs problems after my son was born this past december. I am now on the pill and have been for roughly 2 months, but haven't noticed a difference. Could it be possible that the changes in my body after having a child brought ibs on? I know it wasn't the pill, as I mentioned I only started it a little while ago, but this problem has been going on since I brought my son home at 3 days old.... too also notice an increase in flare ups of the ibs around my period time. I think I've noticed about a week where I'm not dealing with it between my periods.


----------



## lbtweetie (Apr 9, 2002)

It's the worse!!!!!!!!! I had to realize that 2 months in a row I was at the ER is so much pain. Then the next day or the next couple of days here comes my period. I know the culprit now. It sucks big time!


----------



## krislynn (Jun 19, 2004)

I was on constant birth control after my tumor last summer but i was having these horrible pains & diarrhea before during & right after my periods..The pains were so bad,,i truly felt like this must be what labor was....Anyway after much pushing from my boyfriend I went and saw a chiropracter. He took me off my birth control and aligned my spine. I was never so regular with my periods and hardly any cramps.My neck & spine was completley messed up,,even though i had no pain and didnt know it..but i saw my xrays and couldnt believe the curve of my neck...I went to the chiropracter for ibs, irritable bladder, and female problems.It made a huge difference even though i was a major skeptic..took me months to make an appointment. I recommend trying a good chiropracter to anyone who was not getting answers from specialists & family doctors..You got nothing to lose by going for a consultation. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## stephniann (Jul 28, 2004)

it's so weird, I thought I was the only one who went through this. i always get D when i get before and during my period so bad, i dread it coming. the cramping from both is the worse.


----------



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

The patch may also be an option since the hormone does not have to enter your gi tract. I swear by skiping my periods, if I do not have a period I do not get the syptoms that come with it. When I was on the patch I would just keep putting them on insted of skiping a week to not get my period. My gyn doc was totally fine with me doing this.


----------



## krislynn (Jun 19, 2004)

the patch can cause diarrhea in some people


----------



## Marcelina (Aug 28, 2004)

I asked my doctor about D before periods and she said that it was common for women to have this and that it had to do with the change in hormones.


----------

